
Google: 'We're Using Compatibility as a Club to Make Them Do Things We Want.' - cosgroveb
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/05/09/compatibility-club
======
Kylekramer
So what exactly is not open about this? I don't recall open source ideals
claiming you can't try and do business when a competitor encroaches on your
territory.

~~~
Steko
"So what exactly is not open about this? "

Presumably the non-open services that are required for "Android Compatibility"
that they wield like a "club" against their partners.

